# Stillen Engine Damper installed



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its a PITA to install, really tight places... but just finished taking a drive. Feels like filled motor mounts, driveline lash is all but gone. Shifts are more direct, and you feel more connected to the car.

There is a slight amount of vibration felt through the gas pedal, but nothing crazy. WELL WORTH the $$$$. :thumbup: 










From Stillens site:


> When an engine moves excessively in its mounts, energy is wasted. Stillen's engine stabilizer converts this wasted motion into forward momentum. An isolastic mount acts as a shock absorber and dampens unwanted motion. With no hydraulic parts to wear or fade in use, this is a long term solution. Easy mounting uses existing holes and complete instructions are provided.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

Is the stillen engine damper a stiff piece ? If you push on one side of the damper, would it move like a piston? I got one in mail.. it seems, the center shaft is just tight fit into a poly sleeve... just by friction, it gives the dampening effect? is this piece right?
thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i've heard some lousy reviews on that as of late.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its solid, and what you see allows for adjustment to fit. It does work, but the vibrations are transmitted through the chassis.


----------

